# Electrical Surges at Campgrounds



## onthecoach (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello All,

We've have been having a TERRIBLE time at the new campground.  The day we arrived, we plugged in and apparently an electrical surge went through the coach and knocked out the electric power!!     :angry: 

That was FOUR WEEKS AGO!!!    :angry: 

Since that time, I have had the coach diagnosed and our extended warranty is covering us for the NEW Electrical Control Panel and a NEW Air Conditioner Unit.    

However, it had taken FOUR WEEKS to get this far....and it will be another TWO WEEKS until the parts are in and we can take the coach back for service!!!   :angry: 

What we have learned is:  ALL THIS COULD HAVE BEEN PREVENTED IF WE HAD HAD A SURGE PROTECTOR AT THE POLE!!!!!    

So -- to EVERYONE out there:  GET A SURGE PROTECTOR!!!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 2, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

Lynn, I'm sorry you had this problem, because it is always expensive in one way or another.

Just for the sake of technical argument and education (and hopefully you don't think at your expense   ) 

I don't think I understand the electrical cause that explains " ... an electrical surge went through the coach and knocked out the electric power!! ... ". 

I understand how you have been affected by something, and I don't fault your description, but in the technical realm, that doesn't nearly explain what caused the problems in your coach. 

It would be interesting to explore what REALLY happened to cause such a catastrophic problem in your coach. Any guessers out there?


----------



## *scooter* (Oct 2, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

Lynn, Iâ€™m also sorry to hear about the electrical â€˜surgeâ€™ you experienced. I agree with T/C and  perhaps some more information might help someone else avoid this event.  I shutter to think of what you have gone through.
Good luck.


----------



## onthecoach (Oct 8, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

Thanks to both and I am sorry I did not explain better.  To the best of my knowledge this is what happened:  We plugged into the 30 amp receptacle and apparently blew out the main AC unit and the Energy Management System (this is the computerized panel INSIDE the coach that tells us which appliances we can use, based on the # of amps available).

Don't know the whys or wherefores as to HOW this happened....if we had plugged in 5 minutes earlier or 5 minutes later we would have been ok.  So, now, we have waited FIVE WEEKS for parts to come in....and had NO AC in hot, humid NJ!!!  Thankfully, our extended warranty is covering the cost, but we need to have a new EMS panel and an new main AC unit installed!!!!

BTW---we now have 2 Surge Protectors!!!  One for 30 amps and one for 50 amps!!!!  Tough lesson to learn!!!

Thanks for the good thoughts!!!

LKB


----------



## GO BLUE (Oct 8, 2007)

RE: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

Not that youy haven't spent enough already i bought a 50 amp surge protector which also takes care of 30 amps for free..........camping world.............saved me twice already.....


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 8, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

First things first.  You should buy a cheap polarity checker and check out the RV Park receptacle.  We have found campgrounds with reverse polarity or no ground.  Not many, but often enough to cause me to check it out with a cheap checker.  Most surge protectors also check out the park circuits, but at the price they charge for surge protectors I would rather use a cheap checker before I plug my expensive equipment in to the park power receptacle.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 8, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

Hey GO BLUE, does Go Bucks mean anything to you.   :approve:  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## GO BLUE (Oct 9, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

RUPPER.......it all depends how many of your guys get out of jail...................


----------



## GO BLUE (Oct 9, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

Oh im sorry .................that was 01  no  02  no 03 they might all be out today..............


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 9, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

What Jr High team did they (GO BLUE) play at the start of the season. :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:   The laugh means I'm just kidding.  SURE.......... :laugh:  I really am.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## onthecoach (Oct 9, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

Hey Go Blue...thanks...but I have already purchased a 30 amp protector and the 50 amp protector....need both, because if we have a 30 amp receptacle at the campground, we can't plug a 50 amp plug into it....and vice versa.

I consider these purchases as insurance....and an investment in my machine.  Otherwise, I would just be crying all the time!!!!  :laugh:


----------



## GO BLUE (Oct 10, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

CAMPING WORLD 9 BUCKS 30 TO 50 ADAPTER


----------



## GO BLUE (Oct 10, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

WHAT BATTERY SCARES THE HELL OUT OF A MICHIGAN FAN............................1 AA


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 10, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

Hey onthecoach, those adaptors sure are convenient.  Wouldn't leave home without a 15 to 30 amp or a 50 to 30 amp,  since I have a 30 amp service.
Ok GO BLUE, I give what battery scares the hell out of a Michigan fan.  I'm sure I'll wish I hadn't asked.  I'm a UTAH/BYU fan also (born and raised in Utah)  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## GO BLUE (Oct 15, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

RUPPER   i gave you the answer  "1 double a"


----------



## OpenRoads (Oct 15, 2007)

RE: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

I got a 50amp surge protector from upgrades.com.  I use a 50 to 30 amp adapter with it when 50 amp is not available.

I always turn the power off at the box, plug the adapter in by itself, turn the power back on and the adapter tells me that the wiring is the way it should be, OR Not!

I then turn the power back off, plug the MH into the surge protector, turn power back on.  

Between 1973 and 2006, never used a surge protector with 7 or 8 TT's and class C and never had an electrical problem.  

However, the forum's scared hell outta me with electrical problems, and the surge is small investment considering nothing may ever happen.  Albeit, I now have less stress even thinking something may happen.

OBTW -  GO GATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 15, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

Hey GO BLUE, I'm a little slow sometimes, well more often lately.  Looks like the Bucks are in the hunt again.  Unless, oh no, OpenRoads, Not the Gators.   :laugh:


----------



## GO BLUE (Oct 16, 2007)

Re: Electrical Surges at Campgrounds

DONT WORRY ABOUT THE GATORS..........MOST OF THEIR TRIALS ARE COMING UP IN NOVEMBER THEY WILL BE SHORT A FEW PLAYERS.........OSU #1 IN BCS   PUTS A LOT OF PRESSURE ON THE GAME AT THE BIG HOUSE.............LET ALONE HAVING TO GO TO PENN STATE........................


----------

